# Anyone use MapMyRide?



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Got this Iphone app last week and seem pretty cool for .99 cents...

Anyone use the sensors that its compatible with? Im wondering how well they actually work...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I just use the free version but it works great. I'd like to hear about the sensors and whether they work myself. Doubt I'd ever use them but still curious.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i only use the version on my PC. it's pretty cool. yesterday i saved a ride and shared it on facebook so they could ooo and ahh at its epicness.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> i only use the version on my PC. it's pretty cool. yesterday i saved a ride and shared it on facebook so they could ooo and ahh at its epicness.


I just share my rides with other riding buddies... I thought I was going to ooo and ahh my buds in the same manor but I dont feel like the altitude and speed readings area all very accurate. Seems to take both a very long time to register changes in data so the fast sharp climbs I do dont seem to match altitude changes accurately, same thing with fast drops. For example I know a few drops I hit 20+ mph on but speed registers at max of like 11mph... Kinda weird...


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Since the latest update the calorie count and the max speed have been WAY off. There is a route I do regularly and my calorie count dropped by 1/3... they say next update will fix it. As for the speed, I have no idea whats wrong. I just know that there is a descent on a fire road where I spin out in my highest gear for about 1/2 mile and it says I only hit about 15mph. 

When comparing to my Garmin Forerunner 305, the Garmin is much quicker and more sensitive, but the iphone app is good enough for casual use and more convenient.


----------



## Gng (Apr 16, 2012)

Always seems to get the speed wrong,average speed is always faster than my max speed,confused me first time I saw it but now I just use it for distance travelled.


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah I use it find it pretty good for a buck!!!!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

I only have the free version, and its hardly worth that

I find its off by miles during trail rides

Road rides, the distance is accurate. The speed is always wrong. Every single time I ride it shows my average higher than my max speed. IE average speed is 15 mph but max speed is 11 mph....


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

I have found good success with this free android app for a while until the latest update. It freezes at start up and I can't record a ride. Could be the phone, could be the app but when it is time to ride I want to ride and the app can wait. 

Because of the freezing I downloaded strava to give that a try. I am not really impressed with it so far but want to get more time in to see if it works well. Seems that when you are in a spot that has good reception it works well but when in the woods and trying to start it has issues.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Must be an android thing. I had the same issue with a different tracking app when I had my Galaxy. Since going back to the iPhone, issue has been gone.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Used this with an iPhone 3GS but I found the distance accuracy disappointing. It whiffs big time on tight Singletrack and shows me going off course. Now I just use a simple wired computer.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

been using google tracks . it's prett.y good . I don't use it to share data or compete, just for my own reference
data is usually accurate but sometimes is glitchy. once reported that I climbed 20,000 feet and had a maximum speed of 48 miles an hour. 
the actual mapping with google tracks is great.


----------



## Aeris LA (May 14, 2012)

I have switched to Strava, recently competed in a 24 hr race which most people were using strava to track section of the trail and overall times, love seeing how i compare to the leader boards.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to use it but now use sports tracker, have got strava too but not played with it yet.


----------



## Beerbaron (Feb 28, 2012)

I use Runkeeper as its free and you can choose different activity types


----------



## Gng (Apr 16, 2012)

tried Strava this morning,much better on it's first outing so I think I'll be sticking with it.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I use it for my road rides on the pc. The distance is accurate and I can tell how hilly it's going to be before I go out on the ride. I have never tried it for mountain biking.


----------



## yodaopie (Jun 24, 2008)

It is not nearly as accurate as a garmin, mostly because it doesn't update as much as a garmin, your phone is doing a lot of other things besides the GPS functionality and it all drains the battery. That said for most stuff I do around town its pretty accurate on distance( within an 1/8 of mile compared to all my buddy's garmins androids and bike computers), elevation is a wash because I live in central florida (it notices parking garage climbs on urbans). the heart rate sensor is pretty good but can be finicky. Have not tried any of the bike specific sensors.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

i use and have used, several of the phone-specific apps, with varying success. i think it is mainly because the gps antenna in the phone is subpar compared to dedicated handheld gps units, if for no other reason than the limitations of space in the handheld.

all of the apps worked, none really better than others. however, as the woodland canopy has filled in with the progression of spring into summer, reception has taken a dramatic hit, and accuracy as well because of it, enough so that i dont bother half the time anymore because i know itll be inaccurate.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

*Strava*



Ace5high said:


> Got this Iphone app last week and seem pretty cool for .99 cents...
> 
> Anyone use the sensors that its compatible with? Im wondering how well they actually work...


I used to use MapMyRide but I use Strava now. It's free and they have cool challenges that you can participate in and win stuff if you do well and don't cheat. It's free, check it out and see what you think.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

This weekend I used an old backberry bold 9700. I was my wifes phone, but she upgraded it and we kept it to run pandora off the house wi-fi. It has data card, but not sim card. So no cell service. 

I downloaded GPS logger II on it for free and used that and in the interal GPS in the phone to log my ride this weekend. I just put the phone in my camelbak and it use 20% battery for the 5 hrs I was out there. I can export it by plugging it in and can plug it in to Google maps. I like it to know where I have been. I don't need it to be perfectly accurate and I am not sure if it is or not. It was the right price (free)...


----------



## jason_lew (May 23, 2012)

zazzafrazz said:


> been using google tracks . it's prett.y good . I don't use it to share data or compete, just for my own reference
> data is usually accurate but sometimes is glitchy. once reported that I climbed 20,000 feet and had a maximum speed of 48 miles an hour.
> the actual mapping with google tracks is great.


Same here. I found mapmyride to be very inaccurate ( I have a Samsung Galaxy SII). So I track with google's "My Tracks" then upload the GPX file to mapmyride. Takes a little more work, but definitely worth it!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MapMyRide used to be one of the best options, but I think Strava has passed them by. MMR has its place as a training tool, which it does well with its training plans and things for the paid levels of service.

Strava has something with their segment competition tools, though. I don't use phone apps...I use a dedicated GPS and just upload my file where I like. There are SO MANY websites out there that let you upload/share GPS data, and so many of them have their own phone apps, too, that they need to differentiate themselves somehow. The first round of differentiation involved more advanced training tools. Now Strava has segment competition. Nobody else has that yet and it's fun competing on a segment to improve your time.

It used to be that folks just compared lap times from their cyclocomputer. Now you can program a whole lap as a Strava segment and you get a whole leaderboard.


----------



## rll131 (Mar 13, 2012)

Works great for distance and tracking on my iPhone only thing that's not so great is avg speed and max speed


----------



## krolyat (May 18, 2012)

What does everyone use as their bike tire size? My 26 x 2.0 isn't in the list it's only 26 x 1.95 / 26 x 2.10 / 26 x 2.125


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

rll131 said:


> Works great for distance and tracking on my iPhone only thing that's not so great is avg speed and max speed


This.

I use the bluetooth HR monitor with it sometimes - works great.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm currently using it, and have noticed a big difference between it and my bike computer wrt distance and speed.

How accurate is the calorie counter?


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

I was using MapMyRide and thought it was fine. I was not aware it may not be accurate. One cool thing about it is you can do the Google Earth flyover of your route. 

I switched to STRAVA yesterday because of the recommendations from people here, but I cannot get it to publish to facebook to save my life. 

If I could get that working, I would be very happy. I have an iPhone 3GS and so far no dice. :nono:


----------



## el nico (Jun 16, 2012)

Runkeeper is worth a go. Thought it was heaps better than mapmyride. very accurate unless on tight singletrack. All GPS will under count vs your bike computer. You can manually alter the distances in runkeeper if it matters


----------



## Polished Fuji (Jun 13, 2014)

I googled MapMyRide and this thread came up 

I know this is an old thread, but since 2012 has anyone else tried MapMyRide?

I'm using it now and so far it works great. I have the free version, but I'm thinking of upgrading to so called "go mvp". Its $29.99 per year. Also I'm not sure if Heart Rate Analysis gadget comes free or you have to pay extra.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I think Strava is a better app compared to MMR.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I use MMR when I am having issues with my Garmin (which have been plentiful). MMR does not show total elevation gain (for me) so that alone is a deal breaker for me in regards to a full time solution.


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been using MMR since 12'. I only few distance issues with doing the same routes over again as it never the exact same. I do like that is not as driven with PR's or KOM"s as Strava. I never had any issues with using the app with Iphone 5S since my dated Vetta VL110 wireless cycling computer is acting up.


----------



## mike_sc (Mar 24, 2008)

I installed it last year on an iPhone, but haven't been able to get it to post any data to the Apple Health app in the Cycling field. I found settings to enable MMR to share, and the HealthKit to accept data from MMR, but Cycling data is always blank.


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

Old thread but... I use Map my ride only for working out long gravel ride distances and routes. It's excellent for this with great waypoints. I use the Garmin Edge 1000 and upload to Strava for analysis which is the site I use for all the info on the ride. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Just dropped runkeeper as i way sick of the upgrade to elite crap. Also stopped working with myfitnesspal to see how much extra i need to be eating. I downloaded mmr being its owned by underarmour i thought they might connect (mfp is ua as well), nope, still a better app than runkeeper. Hopefully with the email i sent they will sort it out.


----------

